# Looking for used Fishing Kayak



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking for used SOT Kayak. I weigh 200lbs and am 5 10. I am lloking for an afforable kayak but will consider all. Please post pictures if you may have a kayak for sale.

I am also a Pier Fisherman in transition to being a kayak fisherman. I have read posts as far back as I can. 

I am very clear on the safety fact. I am a firm believer in strong saftey discipline. 

Is there a beginners guide in the Fishing Bible about kayaking? Any advice. Also I have noticed that the majority of posts are from folks in VA. Any kayakers in NC....... CB Kure Beach Wilmington area?


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

check out craigslist, i just picked up a OK big game and prowler 15 for a real good price. big game came ready to fish with FF, GPS, rudder, anchor, paddle the works, prowler is base model with the plastic still on it. i checked in all the cities around me too, i am in portsmouth va and found these in lynchburg. good luck, its addicting.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Im in Wilmington. I dont have any yaks for sale. But just watch craigslist like a hawk or take a look at hook line and paddle on eastwood road.

I fish from a Native Ultimate 14.5 and a Native Osceola paddle board. The Ultimate is a awesome inshore Kayak. If you want to go in the ocean from time to time I would suggest the Native Manta Ray or Magic. The Heritage redfish 14 is a affordable yak and it gets the job done


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Here are some NC Kayak Forums Site I've visited occ.
www.nckfa.com www.hooklineandpaddle.com www.kayakfishinggear.com good gear site as indicated by name 
www.ncangler.com has a kayak board.
I may have an O.K. Prowler Trident 15 for sale in a couple of weeks but I'm up here in Va.
You should try out several at a demo before buying to see what fits you best and what you like.



mrgreenc21 said:


> Looking for used SOT Kayak. I weigh 200lbs and am 5 10. I am lloking for an afforable kayak but will consider all. Please post pictures if you may have a kayak for sale.
> 
> I am also a Pier Fisherman in transition to being a kayak fisherman. I have read posts as far back as I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr Green,

I like what BBcroaker and Tripp said.
I think since you leave in Wilmington, NC, you will hit the open water sooner or later. Also you mentioned that you are safety-minded, I suggest you get a big kayak. You can buy a quality used kayak within your budget.

The more I saw people doing re-entries to various kayak, the more I am convinced that my formulas for Kayak size and kayaker's weight is almost right in general:

In shore or rather protected water:
The max load of kayak >= 2.2*weight of kayaker

Open water - 5mile off shore/rough water:
The max load of kayak >= 2.5*weight of kayaker

Note:
Max load of kayak by referable companies is accurate. But max load by some not-so-referable companies are over-rated.
Taller people are more advantageous during the re-entry than shorter people when they weigh the same.

Please do re-entry test as the most important part of the in-water test. If you can do the re-entry comfortably, a long kayak will be better for long distance. I suggest you base on your height and weight, test out a 15' kayak or a kayak made for big people first. To me, the bigger kayak is the better in any types of water. On a bigger kayak, you enjoy fishing more because you know you won't be overboard and you have more choices of water to fish.

I kept the rudder up on an OK Prowler trident 15 for a 5 hour trip in 10+MPH wind in the open water for the maximum speed. Some people do not use rudder. Test if you don't need the rudder. 

Be patient and do many in-water tests.
Joe


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I think you got a little fuzzy math goin on there*

Capacity of my 120 Tarpon is only 350 pounds, I weigh 200... So with your math I should not be in this boat even in protected waters... I have been in and out of that thing more times then I care to admit.. Rolled in the Ocean or just want to go for a swim. I have seen 250 plus men re-enter this boat with no trouble... 

Capacity is important when looking for a boat but I believe you math to be flawed... Re-entry is easy.. More technical then anything but I would not base the purchase of a boat bassed of of that.. You can learn to re-enter any boat, just got to get a style..


PS bigger ain't better put someone small in a big yak and the wind will blow them all over the place and they will have a hard time Paddleing, or making any distance.... Alot goes into it.. Right boat right person 12 6 boat fits most in any situation .... If your bigger go bigger.. Demo every thing is the way to purchase..
Not bein a dic 
just pointin a few things out....
JAM


----------

